# New hive truck



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm having trouble seeing the pics.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*Wrong wrong wrong....*

Wrong color, the bees will follow you home thinking you are the queen. Dump bed will break boxes and frames when you dump out the load.

On a positive note, at least bee droppings will be camouflaged on the yellow sections.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Drop it off at my house for 90 days and I'll test it out for you.


----------



## Tommy (Oct 9, 2005)

iddee, it's too far to drive it to your house, so I will just break it in here.


----------



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

A "truck"? 

We have a Kawasaki Mule. Not bad, its diesel, which is nice, great for checking our horse trails for downed trees, and repairing fence line. The prices for 'em these days are so high you can buy a decent used (real) truck for the same price practically.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Tommy said:


> http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/6164/013ez7.jpg
> http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/5851/008ws5.jpg
> http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/20/004xh8.jpg
> http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/6058/003tz0.jpg


I thought you said TRUCK. What are going to do w/ that thing? I guess you won't have any trouble unloading the hives. But I doubt that you'll be able to get away from them fast enough to avoid getting the stung out of you.


----------



## Tommy (Oct 9, 2005)

sqkcrk said:


> I thought you said TRUCK. What are going to do w/ that thing? I guess you won't have any trouble unloading the hives. But I doubt that you'll be able to get away from them fast enough to avoid getting the stung out of you.


 I use it to carry my hive supplies to my hives. With author, it's better to ride than walk. I can move 4 hives at a time if need be.


----------



## tjenkins (Oct 3, 2007)

*Your New Truck*

Those guys are just jealous because they cannot drive their semi into the field. I bet they all wish they had one like yours.
It is cool.
Good advice about the dump box though.
Tom in Michigan


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats!! I'm sitting (literally and figuratively) on my old 89'
Suzuki 4 wheeler til' it poops out, Then................


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Hond...196959088QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item130196959088

4X4........... Heat........ A/C..... Radio......... And it's street legal
in North Dakota (and I hear will be in many other states)


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

I use a mule for my equipment hauling....I like it, it works good.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Sundance

That is the utility vehicle that we used in the Coast Guard to do little jobs around base. They are really hard on the kidneys


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

LOL I bet they are. I hear that they soften up with larger
diameter radials. Lots of guys are putting ATV style tires
on them and going strictly off road. They are the same 
price or cheaper than a Ranger, Mule or the like. And 
they have all the comforts.


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Nice lookin set of wheels Tommy!
What name are you going to give it?
Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Tommy (Oct 9, 2005)

power napper said:


> Nice lookin set of wheels Tommy!
> What name are you going to give it?
> Hope you enjoy it.


I haven't really though about it. What would you suggest?


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Sundance's Honda is pretty cool, with the AC that is, and almost half the price of my Gator HXP. I got ya on load capacity at 1100 lbs. 

These little four wheelers are really nice for running about the farm and hauling bee equipment.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

tjenkins said:


> Those guys are just jealous because they cannot drive their semi into the field. I bet they all wish they had one like yours.
> It is cool.
> Good advice about the dump box though.
> Tom in Michigan


Not to get into an argument, but you don't know what you are talking about. Semis and skidders go out into the fields all of the time.

I would like to have one of those around home for hauling firewood to the house. It is cute. Maybe I am jealous.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

If I couldn't drive my Bobcat and trucks in the field I'd be
just plain screwed!!

Bill and others, here's a pic of one of those Mini's all decked
out with ATV tires for off road.

The fold down sides would sure make it nice for supering.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1995...ryZ66467QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

This one has me drooling uncontrollably!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1997...yZ100469QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

*drool*



Sundance said:


> This one has me drooling uncontrollably!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1997...yZ100469QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


just a LITTLE too much information there.......


----------



## Tommy (Oct 9, 2005)

BULLSEYE BILL said:


> Sundance's Honda is pretty cool, with the AC that is, and almost half the price of my Gator HXP. I got ya on load capacity at 1100 lbs.
> 
> Mine is 1400 lb.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

You also have it on the left hand drive thing.....righthand drive sucks when you have to shift. The cargo bed sides on the honda flip down though so if you have alift you can side load hives...... that is always a plus


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Sundance said:


> This one has me drooling uncontrollably!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1997...yZ100469QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I can see your bee boom mounted on that.

I think after I get my custom made pollination trailers made I will have to look into a skid steer.


----------

